# Good sweet virginia blends?



## jinkim89

I'm still really new to pipe smoking, but out of the few I've tried through my friend, I really liked this Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. one called "American Delight", that I'm told is a sweet virginia blend (with some burleys and cavendish), and one other one I tried was a virginia blend with a lot of supposedly high quality orientals (though I wouldn't know one from another).

I'm looking for something that's very sweet tasting yet not at all artificial, a light, easy smoke, and one that's not at all spicy.

Any suggestions??


Thanks everyone!


----------



## jinkim89

jinkim89 said:


> I'm still really new to pipe smoking, but out of the few I've tried through my friend, I really liked this Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. one called "American Delight", that I'm told is a sweet virginia blend (with some burleys and cavendish), and one other one I tried was a virginia blend with a lot of supposedly high quality orientals (though I wouldn't know one from another).
> 
> I'm looking for something that's very sweet tasting yet not at all artificial, a light, easy smoke, and one that's not at all spicy.
> 
> Any suggestions??
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I'm told the 2nd one I had was called Comptons Macedonian Mixture


----------



## Requiem

MacBaren's Virginia nº1 and Rattrays' Old Gowrie are my recommendations.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Requiem said:


> MacBaren's Virginia nº1 and Rattrays' Old Gowrie are my recommendations.


I second VA #1 tried my first bowl today. it was very sweet and delicious.


----------



## WWhermit

If you're looking for a sweet, non-aromatic virginia, I would recommend checking out some of the red virginia tobaccos and blends. Where the regular, golden virginias have a grassy, hay like flavor, which is wonderful, the red virginias have a taste more like a fruit, such as raisins, figs, and such.

Some great examples are:

McClelland's Bulk 5100 Red Cake

Hearth and Home's Old Red

Others have a touch of perique, which adds a bit of depth yet still have the sweetness to dominate. My favorite tobacco:

Hearth and Home's Anniversary Kake

Hope this helps. I, too have a bit of a sweet tooth, and quite often prefer the red virginias over the golden. I'll always, however, have room for both in my cellar!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## 8ball

I would highly recommend Rattray's Hal O the Wynd. You will not be disappointed.

Cheapest I have seen is JR's:

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=pipes2


----------



## Hermit

My three favorite Virginias are
Union Square, Hamborger Veermaster and Hal O' the Wynd.
Those three add up to thirty pounds in my cellar.


----------



## MarkC

While I haven't warmed to Union Square yet, I couldn't quibble with that recommendation. Just remember to smoke them _slowly_ to get the flavor and sweetness you crave. Took me a while to figure that out...


----------



## Zeabed

You might want to try PCCA Aurora (now owned by McClelland's) for a sweet Virginia flavor.


----------



## Variables

Another recommendation here for MacBaren's Virginia #1. Not the most complex blend in the world, but if you are looking for sweet, VA#1 is a good one. In my experience, it burns a lil' hot, so be patient. Also, I find I like this one better in larger bowls.


----------



## garydh2000

My first VA and still my favorite is McClelland's Deep Hollow. You will love it.

Gary


----------



## BigDaddyJ

Virginia tobacco is naturally sweet and you will find that the type of sweetness that you taste will vary based on the type of Virginia (Red, Orange, Golden) and how the individual tobacco is processed. Virginia tobacco provides many taste sensations and can be sweet, fruity, tangy, zesty and these descriptions are just scratching the surface. Luckily for us Virginia lovers, there are a lot of great options when it comes to choosing a high quality Virginia tobacco. McClelland Tobacco has many Virginia offerings that are spectacular as does Cornell and Diehl, GL Pease, MacBaren, Rattray's, Orlick, McConnell, etc. The list is long. I would recommend going to www.tobaccoreviews.com and reviewing some of the write ups on the different blends available and using this as a general guide as to which individual blends you may or may not like. Keep in mind that taste is subjective and what others like may not necessarily be your cup of tea. The world of Virginia tobacco is a large one and exploring these wonderful tobaccos is definitely a journey of discovery.


----------



## Davetopay

BigDaddyJ said:


> Keep in mind that taste is subjective and what others like may not necessarily be your cup of tea. The world of Virginia tobacco is a large one and exploring these wonderful tobaccos is definitely a journey of discovery.


Big Daddy has it right. I have been trying tin after tin, bulk after bulk, and slowly but surely building my list of "constants". If I come across something that doesn't really tickle my fancy, I'll put it aside for up to a year and revisit it at a later date. If at that point I am still not enamored of it, I will pass it along to another puffer. Which ever way it goes, I sure as hell am enjoying the ride. Recently I have been drooling over the possibility of cracking a tin of almost 10 year old Wessex Brigade, 
Wessex - Brigade Classic Virginia pipe tobacco reviews

But in the meantime, I am working on a tin of Uniflake, Solani VaPer, and a bit of some PS Lux Navy Flake.....all very different, but all also very Virginia.... So jump in with both feet and see what floats your boat and sinks your Cheerio!


----------



## commonsenseman

Esoterica Peacehaven is quite sweet also Best Brown Flake is quite good. McClelland Christmas Cheer is also pretty sweet, but if you've never had a McClelland blend, they're quite "different".

I've never had Orlik Golden Sliced, but I've heard it's pretty good.


----------



## Davetopay

commonsenseman said:


> Esoterica Peacehaven is quite sweet also Best Brown Flake is quite good. McClelland Christmas Cheer is also pretty sweet, but if you've never had a McClelland blend, they're quite "different".
> 
> I've never had Orlik Golden Sliced, but I've heard it's pretty good.


Curse you Commonsense man! Now you have me thinking about the tin of Dunbar sitting in my cellar! BAH!:frusty:


----------



## RJpuffs

Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Twist Flake - an nice VA with just the right "aroma" topping. Comes in bulk only, and is funky square shaped flakes. A great sweet VA - IMHO the topping brings it near (but not into) the zone of a light aromatic, but I consider it a great VA.


----------



## Jack Straw

I'll second that McClelland 5100 sounds right up your alley.


----------



## Savvy

Jack Straw said:


> I'll second that McClelland 5100 sounds right up your alley.


I also agree with McClellands 5100. It was the first tobacco that came to mind when I initially read the thread this morning.


----------



## WWhermit

RJpuffs said:


> Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Twist Flake - an nice VA with just the right "aroma" topping. Comes in bulk only, and is funky square shaped flakes. A great sweet VA - IMHO the topping brings it near (but not into) the zone of a light aromatic, but I consider it a great VA.


Forgot about this one RJ. It's excellent also!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## IHT

jinkim89 said:


> I'm told the 2nd one I had was called Comptons Macedonian Mixture


????? :scared:
that's not a Virginia (nor is it sweet).


Zeabed said:


> You might want to try PCCA Aurora (now owned by McClelland's) for a sweet Virginia flavor.


it's always been "owned" by McClellands, just made _for_ PCCA.

i'll 3rd the nomination for McClellands 5100 for a "sweet" VA.
i'd also look into Rattrays Marlin Flake; SG Full Virginia Flake...
as someone mentioned earlier, most red VAs have a sweetness to them. 
i'm not a fan of H&H blends at all, but they do have a red VA based blend that had some sweetness, probably best blend of theirs i had - don't recall it's name, someone probably mentioned it already.


----------



## Zeabed

IHT said:


> [...] it's always been "owned" by McClellands, just made _for_ PCCA. [..]


I stand rebuked sir. :moony:


----------



## IHT

Zeabed said:


> I stand rebuked sir. :moony:


not hitting you with a stick, just a correction. :dude:
McClellands had been making tobaccos for PCCA before it was PCCA... back when it was still Levin Pipes International. so the "new" McClelland blends, like Beacon, etc, those were made for PCCA in conjunction with McClelland, but McClelland owned the rights to it... when PCCA decided to not offer tobaccos anymore, McClelland decided to release them as their own brand.
some of their best blends have the same history... i can't recall off the top o' my head some of the others. the wording on the front of the tin art gives 'em away... i'm at work and don't have the time to look it up right now.
<off topic>
I have a tin, has to be very early 90s (i believe Barry Levin died around '92), of Levin Pipes Gorgorath... it kinda pisses me off a bit, cuz i've personally asked Mike (head honcho of McClellands) if they could make a curly cut/coin tobacco, and he says "no". yet, Gorgorath is a curly cut/coin tobacco that HE frickin made!! :frusty:
and then his handling of the "ClubStogie" tobacco we had lined up.... he frickin tinned that up and gave it to the GKCPC to sell at the last pipe show they had... OUR tobacco, he sold to them.... :tsk:

lesson learned there... so if anyone ever decides to do a forum blend, go to C&D - much easier to deal with on many levels.
</off topic>


----------



## commonsenseman

IHT said:


> lesson learned there... so if anyone ever decides to do a forum blend, go to C&D - much easier to deal with on many levels.
> </OFF topic>


Hmm, a forum blend you say? Interesting idea.


----------



## dmkerr

IHT said:


> <OFF topic>
> (i believe Barry Levin died around '92 </OFF topic>


1994, actually. I believe it was the spring. Really good guy. I bought more pipes from him than any other single person or shop, and I also sold him quite a few.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

8ball917 said:


> I would highly recommend Rattray's Hal O the Wynd. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> Cheapest I have seen is JR's:
> 
> http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=pipes2


That would be my reccomendation. Also MacBaren HH Mature Virgina is a nice sweet blend


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

I've discovered that I'm a Virginia whore. I agree with the H&H Anny Kake, and I'd add John Patton's Quadruple Virginia and Virginia Squire (from 4noggins), and G. L. Pease's Haddo's Delight.


----------



## Davetopay

commonsenseman said:


> Hmm, a forum blend you say? Interesting idea.


Hmmmm...maybe something to break in our forum pipes?:laugh:


----------



## IHT

commonsenseman said:


> Hmm, a forum blend you say? Interesting idea.


we had one made up... here's some links to topics about it.
i remember someone asked about what ever happened to it, and someone named "Spongy" :laugh: posted a few links to old topics in that discussion.

_here are the links._
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/147616-cs-blend.html

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=118577

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97705

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133006


----------



## limpinghawk

I like good old Carter Hall.
I also enjoy it in a Jake Hackert cob.

Great taste, burns well without a lot of fuss, and it is very inexpensive.

What more could one ask for?

I have a variety of very expensive flakes, and to me they cant touch the simplicity of C.H.


----------



## commonsenseman

IHT said:


> we had one made up... here's some links to topics about it.
> i remember someone asked about what ever happened to it, and someone named "Spongy" :laugh: posted a few links to old topics in that discussion.
> 
> _here are the links._
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/147616-cs-blend.html
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=118577
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97705
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133006


Wow, really a shame that it didn't work out, looks like it was gonna be pretty cool.

I wish we could get something like this going again, it'd be so awesome to have our own blend, I think I'd prefer a VAPer though ipe:


----------



## Twiggz

IHT said:


> we had one made up... here's some links to topics about it.
> i remember someone asked about what ever happened to it, and someone named "Spongy" :laugh: posted a few links to old topics in that discussion.


So did you guys ever get to try it? If so, how was it?
(sorry I'm at work and can't read through all the links.... yet) :mrgreen:


----------



## Twiggz

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, really a shame that it didn't work out, looks like it was gonna be pretty cool.
> 
> I wish we could get something like this going again, it'd be so awesome to have our own blend, I think I'd prefer a VAPer though ipe:


Guess that answered my question. Too bad it never went though. It would be great if we got it going again. I'm still excited about my puff pipe, so if someone were to get this started, I'd be in for the baccy as well.

+1 on the VaPer. :whoo:


----------



## MarkC

Holy Crap! I just popped a tin of McClelland's Christmas Cheer 2009, and I think I'm becoming a diabetic. If sweet is what you're looking for here it is; this stuff is like smoking candy!


----------



## Davetopay

MarkC said:


> Holy Crap! I just popped a tin of McClelland's Christmas Cheer 2009, and I think I'm becoming a diabetic. If sweet is what you're looking for here it is; this stuff is like smoking candy!


Hmmmm.....my trip past the ol' baccy shop this Thursday may have a real purpose now.:dude:


----------



## juni

I just rediscovered (= I run out of my other aromatics) Petersons Sweet Killarney. If you want sweet then this is the way to go. Actually, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## IHT

Twiggz said:


> Guess that answered my question. Too bad it never went though.


it was good tasting stuff, for sure.
there were a # of guys at the KC pipe show of 2008 that got to try it. 
it was tinned, just a big time communication problem led McClellands to believe that we weren't going to go through with it while we were waiting for them to answer their messages... we were simply waiting for them to return phone calls (they don't use an answering machine, believe it or not).
hell, i even went down and handed mike the tin artwork on disc, and put it _in his dirty little hands_ personally.

also, if anyone takes up that task, either here or another board (or personally, which they also do). C&D can sell direct to "a person" without having to go through a tobacco distributor. you can design your own tin artwork as well.... 
i'm not a huge fan of C&D blends, and they really limit you on your choices of tobaccos to put in the mix...


----------



## otto

I like SG "Golden Glow"


----------



## glpease

MarkC said:


> While I haven't warmed to Union Square yet, I couldn't quibble with that recommendation. Just remember to smoke them _slowly_ to get the flavor and sweetness you crave. Took me a while to figure that out...


Greetings, gents. I put something in the Chronicles about this very thing only a few days ago. Figured a link might be apropos, but I can't do it until I've hit 30 posts here.  (You just can't be too careful with schnooks like me.)

So, maybe someone else can post it. It's in the Briar&Leaf Chronicles as "Befriending Those Beguiling Virginias." Might be of interest.

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## MarkC

Here ya go...

The Briar & Leaf Chronicles » Blog Archive » Befriending those Beguiling Virginias


----------



## indigosmoke

glpease said:


> Greetings, gents. I put something in the Chronicles about this very thing only a few days ago. Figured a link might be apropos, but I can't do it until I've hit 30 posts here.  (You just can't be too careful with schnooks like me.)
> 
> So, maybe someone else can post it. It's in the Briar&Leaf Chronicles as "Befriending Those Beguiling Virginias." Might be of interest.
> 
> Cheers,
> Greg


Welcome aboard Greg! And thanks for the link and all the exceptional writing, photography, and (of course) blends.


----------



## Mad Hatter

otto said:


> I like SG "Golden Glow"


I just tried GG this weekend and thought it was great. I'm also partial to Esoterica Peacehaven and Germain's Medium Flake


----------



## glpease

indigosmoke said:


> Welcome aboard Greg! And thanks for the link and all the exceptional writing, photography, and (of course) blends.


Thanks for the welcome, and thanks to MarkC for positing the link. I guess I'd better hurry up and get my post count up. Let's see. This is two...

-glp


----------



## ChronoB

glpease said:


> Thanks for the welcome, and thanks to MarkC for positing the link. I guess I'd better hurry up and get my post count up. Let's see. This is two...
> 
> -glp


Greg, you're here! I feel like a rock star walked into the room! Welcome to the forum.

I just read your post in the B&LC about syrian latakia. It's unfortunate enough that your blends with it are gone, but the idea that the remaining supply with other blenders could dry up in our lifetime is downright scary. How much of a supply do you think people like Mac Baren and McClelland have left?


----------



## Hermit

glpease said:


> Greetings, gents. I put something in the Chronicles about this very thing only a few days ago. Figured a link might be apropos, but I can't do it until I've hit 30 posts here.  (You just can't be too careful with schnooks like me.)
> 
> So, maybe someone else can post it. It's in the Briar&Leaf Chronicles as "Befriending Those Beguiling Virginias." Might be of interest.
> 
> Cheers,
> Greg


*Welcome! :beerchug:*

(Big step forward for the Puff Pipe Forum!) :tu


----------



## IHT

Hermit said:


> *Welcome! :beerchug:*
> 
> (Big step forward for the Puff Pipe Forum!) :tu


i concur.

as for as Union Square goes, i'm sure Hermit could share some of his tins. :eyebrows:
seriously though, i've had 1 sample bowl of it at a large gathering last Septermber, and was very impressed with it. when i finally start adding to my cellar again, this will be one thrown in the cart.

i've also had Golden Glow right after it was released. i found it pretty flavorless... that was right out of the tin, so probably not a fair assessment. then i forgot about it at work and it dried up pretty quickly. if i were to buy SG VAs, it would be FVF 100% of the time.


----------



## stoked

Great to see you on Puff, Greg!


Very appropriate article for this virginia thread.


----------



## Hermit

IHT said:


> i concur.
> 
> as for as Union Square goes, i'm sure Hermit could share some of his tins. :eyebrows:


I only have eight pounds; not nearly enough.


----------



## drastic_quench

Hermit said:


> I only have eight pounds; not nearly enough.


Did you get some of that in 16oz tins? I just heard from smokingpipes that only Westminster and Haddo's will continue to be offered in pound tins. That kind of stinks. I was looking to stock up on Fillmore at the 16oz price.


----------



## Hermit

drastic_quench said:


> Did you get some of that in 16oz tins? I just heard from smokingpipes that only Westminster and Haddo's will continue to be offered in pound tins. That kind of stinks. I was looking to stock up on Fillmore at the 16oz price.


No. Union Square never came in 16oz cans.
Most of it is 2oz tins and the rest is in 8oz cans.

You missed your chance when smokingpipes was
closing out Fillmore in pound cans at $44.
I bought several of em.


----------



## RJpuffs

glpease said:


> Thanks for the welcome, and thanks to MarkC for positing the link. I guess I'd better hurry up and get my post count up. Let's see. This is two...
> 
> -glp


Hello (again) and welcome, Greg! :tongue:


----------



## IHT

Hermit said:


> You missed your chance when smokingpipes was
> closing out Fillmore in pound cans at $44.
> I bought several of em.


damnit!!! :mmph:


----------



## RJpuffs

Hermit said:


> No. Union Square never came in 16oz cans.
> Most of it is 2oz tins and the rest is in 8oz cans.
> 
> You missed your chance when smokingpipes was
> closing out Fillmore in pound cans at $44.
> I bought several of em.


As did I (tee hee) :evil:

Now that Greg Pease is here - hey Greg, when can we see the return of the 16oz tins for Fillmore and the others?!?!?! Perhaps 5lb bags? Or perhaps some really really large 50lb sacks? ray2:


----------



## Gingerbaker

So far I have tried and love:

) Orlick Golden Sliced - a very pleasant surprise as I bought it merely because the tin would look good in my sister's collection. Turns out to be a simple and irresistible Virginia blend with just a touch of burley and something else. Very mild and honest stuff.

2) McClelland Christmas Cheer 2009 - very sweet, satisfying light brown Virginia, which develops nicely in the bowl

3) McClelland Virginia Woods - complex blend of at least three Virginia tobaccos, with an intriguing piney aroma from the can.

4) MacBarens Virginia number one - the least sophisticated of the bunch with a simple grassy flavor and a mean disposition - it can bite fairly easily. Nevertheless, an old friend, and it is available in bulk.

I supposedly have some Rattray's Old Gowrie coming this week from pipesandcigars.com Looking forward to trying that one out.


----------



## brownpeter335

It's a nice, flavorful mix of cherry, caramel and tobacco, that has an extremely pleasing room note, and goes great as an after dinner dessert smoke.


----------



## Gigmaster

Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman. It's the best VaPer I have ever smoked. I used to smoke Gawath Hoggert Lousianna Flake, but this is more mellow and balanced.


----------

